# Fleetwood Southwind electric problem



## wing (May 19, 2006)

Hello out there
I think I have a problem with my '93. Fleetwood Southwind Diesel Pusher. Is the charging system from the engine(Cummins)for the coach 12v with some delay or should it come on immediately after start up, it is working fine for the chassis. Is there some breaker for the coach charge? 
excuse my english
regards
Hjortur


----------



## Johnny-O (May 22, 2006)

Fleetwood Southwind electric problem

Keep in mind some coaches don't charge off the engine. If your coach did charge the batteries, you would have a battery isolater or a relay to isolate the chassis battery when parked. Either one of these could be bad.LOL
The Boz


----------



## wing (May 23, 2006)

Fleetwood Southwind electric problem

Thanks for the advise Boz, the manual says that the engine will charge the coach on the road, so I will try to follow your suggestion.
Hjortur


----------



## ARCHER (May 23, 2006)

Fleetwood Southwind electric problem

Wing, my house batteries charge while driving, as long as, I turn a dash switch to "dual", meaning the alternator will charge the engine and coach (two) batteries while I am under way on the road.  I don't have a Southwind, but bet you may have a switch somewhere that is similar to what I have (mine is a Winnebago 1989).


----------



## wing (May 25, 2006)

Fleetwood Southwind electric problem

Thanks for the advise Archer, I hawe a switch in the dash, but I have to hold it in, and then the chassis and coach are connected together, 
Hjortur


----------



## Kirk (May 29, 2006)

Fleetwood Southwind electric problem

There should be an isolator of either the realy type of a solid state device that prevents any discharge of the chassis battery by the coach loads. It sounds like that isolator has probably failed. The switch you are speaking of is probably the "emergency start" switch.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jul 5, 2006)

Re: Fleetwood Southwind electric problem

I have a Southwind and there are two little black switches located in a cabinet where the slide out key is located.  There is also a button on the information center that tells me how much charge is in both coach batteries.  If I push the buttons in the cabinet it turns the power off from the batteries.  There is also a button on the dash that I can push if the engine battery goes dead that transfers power to the chassis so I can start the engine.  Might want to e-mail Fleetwood and pose the question to their techs.


----------



## s.harrington (Jul 13, 2006)

RE: Fleetwood Southwind electric problem

In your coach you should have a power control center.   The gas ones had it in the nose of the coach.  If I remember right, the diesels had them in the compartment just ahead of the batteries but that might be in a newer model.  Inside the power center are all your relays and isolators.  Check all of your isolators for proper operation.


----------

